# river report w/ pic



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

My buddy and I decided to head down to the river today for some scouting... We really didn't expect much as we thought it may be way blown out and dirty...As we drove over the river though I started to get kinda excited as it didn't look nearly as bad as I thought it may.... We put in at 8:30 and it didn't take long.. by 9:00 we had this fish in the boat:











We went a liitle bit without a hookup, but we did manage 2 more hookups, 1 being a nice silver bullet that actually broke water a couple of times before throwing the hook. We finished the day 1-3... not great, but nice to get out on such a sunny day. I forgot to take pics of what the launch looked like this morning, but here is a pic of the launch when we were leaving, just in case other boaters are wondering....










The river is very fishable, goodluck to all that go out.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice fish, Steelplugger, and great to hear there are fishing opportunities that don't involve drilling holes in ice!

The sort of fishing you do looks like _a lot of fun_. If you ever have an empty seat in the boat, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

What river is this?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

ready4pullback said:


> What river is this?


Its the one that has a similar name to the great lake on the eastern side of the state.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

nice fish!! i like how you guys disguise the location on the river by pointing the camera downward:lol:


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL ok, Thought so, but I wasn't sure. I'm not that familiar with the tailwater of that river. Everything out west I've pretty much covered but I want to get my Gheenoe in down river and have some fun! Thanks.


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice fish!
My youngest son was home on leave so Kevin and I tool him out about 2 pm today. Water was down about 6" by looking at the bank. We never touched a fish or marked one either. The water was pretty dirty. Lots of trash coming down. In some spots it was difficult to keep the plugs clean. 

FYI guys. I needed to back the trailer and the truck about 15' beyond the waters edge. I guess a picture would have been cool.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

I was down at the put in on the west side of 75 today. Watched a couple of guys pull a drift boat out. Not the most refined launch but seemed pretty practical. Thinking of giving it a go.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

I know the spot in the second pic. It always amuses me to see the water level that high. But its not as cool as seeing the water over the retaining wall at my other spot. But that doesnt happen all that often.


----------

